# Most beautiful women of the century



## liaconn (1 Jul 2010)

The results of a survey in Britain to decide the most beautiful women of the last century were as follows:

*1.* Audrey Hepburn
*2.* Cheryl Cole
*3.* Marilyn Monroe
*4.* Angelina Jolie
*5.* Grace Kelly
*6.* Scarlett Johansson
*7.* Halle Berry
*8.* Diana, Princess of Wales
*9.* Kelly Brook
*10.* Jennifer Aniston


Some of the names raised a few eyebrows in our office, particularly Cheryl Cole, Princess Diana and Kelly Brook. What do other AAMers think?


----------



## gipimann (1 Jul 2010)

Would have thought that Sophia Loren might have made it onto the top list?


----------



## Caveat (1 Jul 2010)

Beauty, attractiveness, sexiness...they're all different IMO.

E.g. of the above, Hepburn is conventionally beautiful but utterly unsexy I think.

In fact I don't find a lot of these women *particularly *attractive other than Angelina or Marilyn. Marilyn being the ultimate for me.


----------



## Sunny (1 Jul 2010)

Once stood next to Helena Christensen and I still haven't recovered.

Also probably would have Rita Hayworth on the list.

Remove Cole, Jolie, Diana, Berry, Brook and Aniston


----------



## Purple (1 Jul 2010)

Sunny said:


> Remove Cole, Jolie, Diana, Berry, Brook and Aniston



Not sure who I'd add but a big +1 to take Cole, Diana and Aniston off.


----------



## Caveat (1 Jul 2010)

I know Kate Winslet is a bit of a wild card but she's my girl. 

Surely Nastassja Kinski should be there though?

Jennifer, Diana and Cole is almost laughable TBH.

+1 to Rita and Sophia too.


----------



## Shawady (1 Jul 2010)

Always had a soft spot for Isabella Rosselini.


----------



## micmclo (1 Jul 2010)

+1 for Audrey Hepburn & Grace Kelly and that's all I'd take from your list.

Yep, Rita Hayworth needs to be on that list too


----------



## Hoagy (1 Jul 2010)

Lady Lavery always did it for me, mind you it might have been the paper she was printed on.


----------



## Sunny (1 Jul 2010)

Liv Tyler (but will need the elf ears)


----------



## MrMan (1 Jul 2010)

I would be adding Uma Thurman, Penelope Cruz, and I'll go with Sunny's nominee aswell.
I would leave in Scarlett and that's about it.


----------



## Caveat (1 Jul 2010)

Sunny said:


> Liv Tyler (but will need the elf ears)


 
LOL - kinky!


----------



## liaconn (1 Jul 2010)

Apparently, just missing the top 10 were Kylie Minogue, Beyonce Knowles and Audrey Tatou.


----------



## Caveat (1 Jul 2010)

MrMan said:


> Uma Thurman .


 
She'd be in my "attractive" genre - but fails in "beauty" and comes a bit short in "sexiness".  Just so you know.


----------



## missdaisy (1 Jul 2010)

I would have included Ava Gardner on this list aswell. Would definitely remove Jennifer Aniston, Lady Diana, Cheryl Cole and Kelly Brook.


----------



## Sunny (1 Jul 2010)

Caveat said:


> She'd be in my "attractive" genre - but fails in "beauty" and comes a bit short in "sexiness". Just so you know.


 
She will be devastated.


----------



## missdaisy (1 Jul 2010)

O actually just saw your post mentionind Audrey Tatou - I would include her aswell I think!


----------



## liaconn (1 Jul 2010)

It would be interesting if they did a survey amongst males and a separate survey amongst females. I bet very few names would make it onto both lists.


----------



## Caveat (1 Jul 2010)

Sure what would women know?


----------



## Shawady (1 Jul 2010)

liaconn said:


> It would be interesting if they did a survey amongst males and a separate survey amongst females. I bet very few names would make it onto both lists.


 
This is one of the differences between the sexes. In my expereince, women have no problem commenting on other women on the TV or in paper saying something like "She's gorgeous". Can't imagine many guys saying something like this about other men.


----------



## csirl (1 Jul 2010)

Cheryl Cole??? She was still a child at the end of the 20th century - are the voters paedos?


----------



## liaconn (1 Jul 2010)

I think they meant the most beautiful women from the last one hundred years.


----------



## Betsy Og (1 Jul 2010)

Kate Beckinsale, cracker, beautiful, sexy & intelligent (but makes dumb movies), my #1

Jennifer Love Hewitt (particularly in the film Heartbreakers)

Yer wan Lexi in Grey's Anatomy, lov-ly girrwwull, better as a brunette.

Jennifer Anniston is pretty, whatever else you'd say about her.

Recapping on the above I think its just as well I married a brunette


----------



## Firefly (1 Jul 2010)

Uma Thurman & Rachel Hunter would be in my list


----------



## JP1234 (1 Jul 2010)

Speaking as a woman I would say Rachel Weisz should be in there.

Cole I'd imagine is only in there because she is so current, she is pretty at best.

Jolie looks like a shemale to me


----------



## Caveat (1 Jul 2010)

This is the way I look at it - "*b*eautiful" - in the sense of objectively beautiful, form, structure, everything in the right place etc but doesn't neccessarily mean you are "*s*exy" - basically, the quailty that inspires animal lust I guess. You can be neither (or a bit of both)  and still be "*a*ttractive" which is for me, a combination of being pleasantly featured, warmth, inspiring affection.

So that's B, S & A. Now, pay attention, here is the news, out of 10:



liaconn said:


> *1.* Audrey Hepburn *B9, S1, A7*
> *2.* Cheryl Cole *B6, S3, A2*
> *3.* Marilyn Monroe *B9, S9, A9*
> *4.* Angelina Jolie *B8, S9, A6*
> ...


----------



## Mucker Man (1 Jul 2010)

Met Cindy Crawford a few year ago, and she looked pretty amazing.


----------



## Shawady (1 Jul 2010)

Caveat said:


> This is the way I look at it - "*b*eautiful" - in the sense of objectively beautiful, form, structure, everything in the right place etc but doesn't neccessarily mean you are "*s*exy" - basically, the quailty that inspires animal lust I guess. You can be neither (or a bit of both) and still be "*a*ttractive" which is for me, a combination of being pleasantly featured, warmth, inspiring affection.
> 
> So that's B, S & A. Now, pay attention, here is the news, out of 10:


 
Cavaet, you have way too much time on your hands!

What about intelligence as being part of 'Attractive'?


----------



## Sunny (1 Jul 2010)

Shawady said:


> What about intelligence as being part of 'Attractive'?


 
Exactly. Points should be deducted if they are too smart!


----------



## Shawady (1 Jul 2010)

Sunny said:


> Exactly. Points should be deducted if they are too smart!


 
You're a braver man than I am!


----------



## Firefly (1 Jul 2010)

Shawady said:


> What about intelligence as being part of 'Attractive'?


 
That's gonna a very difficult list to compile


----------



## Caveat (1 Jul 2010)

Shawady said:


> What about intelligence as being part of 'Attractive'?


 
Yep, it can be part of it. 

Known of course in female form appreciation circles as the "Weaver Factor" - a la of course, Sigourney herself. Not beautiful as such, but pretty sexy and _very_ attractive (and clever).

BTW, as usual for me, the big problem with that list is that mostly they are far too skinny to get Caveat's undivided attention.


----------



## Deiseblue (1 Jul 2010)

missdaisy said:


> I would have included Ava Gardner on this list aswell. Would definitely remove Jennifer Aniston, Lady Diana, Cheryl Cole and Kelly Brook.



A big yes to Ava Gardner , read the recent biography of her life - feisty or what ?


----------



## Newbie! (1 Jul 2010)

big +1 to Grace Kelly and Audrey Tatou. 

I actually think Cheryl Cole is very attractive. I'm not sure if I class her as beautiful, maybe just pretty. I think that people may dislike her personality, her image and her dress sense but I think there's no denying that she is attractive.. no???


----------



## Towger (1 Jul 2010)

The Wife


----------



## liaconn (1 Jul 2010)

I can't  believe I'm not on there!


----------



## Sunny (1 Jul 2010)

Towger said:


> The Wife


 
You will have to provide a picture!


----------



## Caveat (1 Jul 2010)

Newbie! said:


> I actually think Cheryl Cole is very attractive. I'm not sure if I class her as beautiful, maybe just pretty. I think that people may dislike her personality, her image and her dress sense but I think there's no denying that she is attractive.. no???


 
Nope. She ticks all the boxes in terms of features etc and is conventionally, objectively "good looking" maybe even very good looking but for me she is totally unattractive. She looks cold, harsh and a bit common for want of a better word. There is no "niceness" or warmth or likeability about her face - unlike, say, Jennifer Anniston, who ironically is probably less "beautiful" - you see how it works?  

Oh and Cheryl is *far* too skinny.

Signed, A.N. Expert


----------



## Sunny (1 Jul 2010)

Seriously Caveat, you are beginning to scare me!


----------



## truthseeker (1 Jul 2010)

hmmm...for me this is a 'who would I most like to look like' list.

The girl who plays Penny Widmore in Lost.
Angelina Jolie
Kate Winslet
Jane Russell
Raquel Welch


Seriously girls - we need a version of this thread for the most handsome men!!


----------



## Ceist Beag (1 Jul 2010)

Betsy Og said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt (particularly in the film Heartbreakers)



Yummy!


----------



## liaconn (1 Jul 2010)

truthseeker said:


> hmmm...for me this is a 'who would I most like to look like' list.
> 
> The girl who plays Penny Widmore in Lost.
> Angelina Jolie
> ...


 
Most handsome man of the last century:

Sean Connery gets my vote.

Re 'who I would most like to look like:

Audrey Hepburn
Vivien Leigh
Maggie Gylenhaal


----------



## truthseeker (1 Jul 2010)

liaconn said:


> Vivien Leigh


 
Oooh - I forgot Vivien Leigh - gorgeous!!


----------



## Sunny (1 Jul 2010)

Vivien Leigh is a really good call.


----------



## liaconn (1 Jul 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Oooh - I forgot Vivien Leigh - gorgeous!!


 
Well, I look so like her anyway, I thought I'd throw her into the list.


----------



## Ceist Beag (1 Jul 2010)

I'd put Michelle Pfeiffer in my top 10 - not that I actually have a top 10 of course!


----------



## Sunny (1 Jul 2010)

Ceist Beag said:


> I'd put Michelle Pfeiffer in my top 10 - not that I actually have a top 10 of course!


 
Damn how did I forget her especially in Fabulous Baker Boys


----------



## Caveat (1 Jul 2010)

liaconn said:


> Maggie Gylenhaal


 
Perfect example of "attractive" as it happens - but not beautiful or sexy really.



> Michelle Pfeiffer


 
Oh good one. A bit fragile, but would score highly in B, S & A.


----------



## Sunny (1 Jul 2010)

liaconn said:


> Well, I look so like her anyway, I thought I'd throw her into the list.


 
How you doin'?


----------



## Purple (1 Jul 2010)

Sunny said:


> Damn how did I forget her especially in Fabulous Baker Boys



Big +1
Cindy Crawford has to be there as well (but she's very smart so maybe not )
Ann Hathawaywould also be there as well as Ashley Judd.

I never found Jennifer Aniston very attractive and not even remotely attractive.


----------



## Newbie! (1 Jul 2010)

Caveat said:


> Oh and Cheryl is *far* too skinny.



I hear you on that one...


----------



## liaconn (1 Jul 2010)

I can't _*believe*_ none of you have mentioned Jordan, or even Posh.


----------



## Shawady (1 Jul 2010)

liaconn said:


> I can't _*believe*_ none of you have mentioned Jordan, or even Posh.


 
I was going to mention Kerry Katonia....


----------



## Firefly (1 Jul 2010)

Vera Farmiga ..mmm


----------



## Teatime (1 Jul 2010)

Caveat said:


> This is the way I look at it - "*b*eautiful" - in the sense of objectively beautiful, form, structure, everything in the right place etc but doesn't neccessarily mean you are "*s*exy" - basically, the quailty that inspires animal lust I guess. You can be neither (or a bit of both) and still be "*a*ttractive" which is for me, a combination of being pleasantly featured, warmth, inspiring affection.
> 
> So that's B, S & A. Now, pay attention, here is the news, out of 10:


 
Caveat, you worry me.

Kelly Brooke for me every time.


----------



## VOR (1 Jul 2010)

I've never been one for blondes so I'll stick to the more quirky brunettes. I agree with Hepburn, Loren, Kelly, Leigh, Russell, Rosselini, Love Hewitt and Becksindale.
  Was Jessica Alba or Liz Hurley mentioned? They should be. 
  I also think Kirsty Gallagher is very attractive.
Adriana Lima, Aishwarya Rai and Megan Fox  are all gorgeous.
  And if you want a good looking royal then it has to be Queen Rania of Jordan.


----------



## Ceist Beag (1 Jul 2010)

oh another brunette I used to absolutely adore in her (and my!) earlier days - Winona Ryder, gorgeous.


----------



## VOR (1 Jul 2010)

Ceist Beag said:


> oh another brunette I used to absolutely adore in her (and my!) earlier days - Winona Ryder, gorgeous.



I think she's cute but not attractive. Can we add cute to the categories? 

Take Tatou, for example -I know you're thinking "Don't mind if I do!!" - She's as cute as a button but I don't think she's attractive, sexy or beautiful. Ditto for Hathaway.


----------



## Pique318 (1 Jul 2010)

Thandie Newton ?

Glad someone mentioned Jane Russell...one of the best things to come out of a western.
http://adamsandel.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/jane-russell.jpg
Claudia Cardinale would be THE best thing to come out of a western though !!
http://www.allposters.com/IMAGES/MMPH/176177.jpg


----------



## Ceist Beag (1 Jul 2010)

VOR said:


> I think she's cute but not attractive. Can we add cute to the categories?


Yeah true - she hasn't aged as well as some of the others listed ... says he who is aging like a mature wine!


----------



## DB74 (1 Jul 2010)

liaconn said:


> The results of a survey in Britain to decide the most beautiful women of the last century were as follows:
> 
> *1.* Audrey Hepburn
> *2.* Cheryl Cole
> ...


 
Cheryl Cole (born 30-Jun-1983) & Scarlett Johansson (born 22-Nov-1984) shouldn't even be on the list of nominees given their age at the turn of the century


----------



## Complainer (1 Jul 2010)

Thandie Newton - from her 1960's underwear in 'Flirting' to more recent appearances in ER and Crash.


----------



## Pique318 (1 Jul 2010)

Complainer said:


> Thandie Newton - from her 1960's underwear in 'Flirting' to more recent appearances in ER and Crash.


Ahem...


Pique318 said:


> Thandie Newton ?


Don't forget MI2 and Run, Fat Boy, Run.


----------



## Wishes (1 Jul 2010)

Sunny said:


> Once stood next to Helena Christensen and I still haven't recovered.



Do tell?


----------



## mathepac (1 Jul 2010)

The original list was evidently compiled by readers of Hello / Heat / The Our Boys.

Here is the definitive list : *

1.* Vivienne Leigh
*2.* Audrey Hepburn
*3.* Marilyn Monroe
*4.* Brigitte Bardot
*5.* Grace Kelly
*6.* Merle Oberon
*7.* Jane Russell
*8. *Racquel Welch 
*9.* Sophia Loren
*10. *Claudia Cardinale

Notice how your screen glows and shimmers and almost melts just from proximity to a list containing the names of these fabulous females.


----------



## MrMan (1 Jul 2010)

Caveat said:


> She'd be in my "attractive" genre - but fails in "beauty" and comes a bit short in "sexiness".  Just so you know.



Go back and watch kill Bill & Pulp Fiction, her beauty and sexiness factors might take a jump.


----------



## MrMan (1 Jul 2010)

Eva Mendes could also get an honourable mention.


----------



## Latrade (2 Jul 2010)

mathepac said:


> The original list was evidently compiled by readers of Hello / Heat / The Our Boys.


 
Interestingly it was compiled by QVC, the shopping channel. Might be a sweeping generalisation, but given the demographics of that channel's viewers I would conclude that most of those who voted were in fact women. 

The list probably says more about who women think are attractive when compared to those the lads have identified. 

I'm going to go local with some additions to my list:

Gráinne Seoige (back on the market)
Clelia Murphy
Sharon Ní Bheoláin 
Miriam O'Callaghan


From my youth:

Erin Gray
Diana Rigg
Julie Newmar


----------



## Boyd (2 Jul 2010)

Latrade said:


> Clelia Murphy



Negative, constantly has a face like a slapped a**e.


----------



## Sunny (2 Jul 2010)

Lets not forget Farrah Fawcett and that poster. Might not be the most beautiful woman but it certainly left an impression!


----------



## Latrade (2 Jul 2010)

username123 said:


> Negative, constantly has a face like a slapped a**e.


 
Me or her? Anyway, some people are into that.


----------



## Latrade (2 Jul 2010)

Sunny said:


> Lets not forget Farrah Fawcett and that poster. Might not be the most beautiful woman but it certainly left an impression!


 
+1. 

Like the "Girl playing tennis with an itchy bum" poster. Well she looked ok from behind anyway and left an impression, though it was probably originally a poster for ring worm ointment or something.


----------



## Sunny (2 Jul 2010)

Indeed but there should probably be a seperate thread for women with faces like a slapped ar**e. Helps people into that sort of thing find what they are looking for alot easier.


----------



## Caveat (2 Jul 2010)

Nothing to do with slapped posteriors but I find Dawn French incredibly sexy and attractive.

There, I've said it.


----------



## Boyd (2 Jul 2010)

There should defo be a separate thread for that!!


----------



## Sunny (2 Jul 2010)

Well I had a soft spot for Velma in Scooby Doo. (the cartoon version)


----------



## Latrade (2 Jul 2010)

Sunny said:


> Well I had a soft spot for Velma in Scooby Doo. (the cartoon version)


 
Well now you mention it, Jessica Rabbit...


----------



## Sunny (2 Jul 2010)

Latrade said:


> Well now you mention it, Jessica Rabbit...


 
Absolutely. One can understand the saying 'at it like rabbits' when it comes to her!


----------



## Vanilla (2 Jul 2010)

+1 for Miriam O'Callaghan, I love her.

Also, strangely, Ellen. My husband gets really worried when I sky+ her.


----------



## liaconn (2 Jul 2010)

You are nominating Miriam O'Callaghan for the most beautiful woman of the century?????


----------



## haminka1 (2 Jul 2010)

Shawady said:


> I was going to mention Kerry Katonia....



pass me a bucket, i have to vomit
claudia cardinale defo belongs on the list


----------



## levelpar (2 Jul 2010)

Last Century , you say ? OK Elizabeth Taylor .


----------



## Newbie! (2 Jul 2010)

haminka1 said:


> pass me a bucket, i have to vomit
> claudia cardinale defo belongs on the list



Had to google her to see who she was.... 
Also on that line...Sophia Loren.


----------



## Vanilla (2 Jul 2010)

liaconn said:


> You are nominating Miriam O'Callaghan for the most beautiful woman of the century?????



Oops, had forgotten the title of the thread when I said that- fair point! I still think she's attractive but maybe not the most beautiful woman of the century!


----------



## Caveat (2 Jul 2010)

And again I say, what about Nastassja Kinski?

The media (and me) went absolutely mental about her in the 80s.

She even still looks pretty good - if a bit mumsy. But that's not necessarily a bad thing either.


----------



## Vanilla (2 Jul 2010)

Caveat said:


> And again I say, what about Nastassja Kinski?
> 
> The media (and me) went absolutely mental about her in the 80s.
> 
> She even still looks pretty good - if a bit mumsy. But that's not necessarily a bad thing either.



Hmmm, too thin is no good, mumsy is okay...I think there's a bit of Caveat marketing Caveat going on here...


----------



## liaconn (2 Jul 2010)

Actually, we were all out from work one night recently and after a few drinks some of the guys started spilling the beans about who they fancied in the office. The girls we females thought were very pretty and well dressed were generally dismissed by the guys as 'too thin', 'wears too much make up' etc., while girls we would have thought of as very ordinary and, well yes, Mumsy were considered very fanciable.

So there you go, Sisters. Get rid of your short skirts and MAC makeup and invest in a pair of high waisted jeans and a few v neck jumpers. They'll be buzzing around you like flies.


----------



## Vanilla (2 Jul 2010)

I get the 'too thin' bit, but the mumsy bit went a bit too far on the believable stakes.


----------



## liaconn (2 Jul 2010)

Honestly, the female picked as the most fanciable in our office is one we would have considered really really mumsy.


----------



## ney001 (2 Jul 2010)

What are peoples choices for unsexiest woman? and I don't mean ugly looking or anything - my husband finds some women just completely a turn off and they are not bad looking girls, but they just don't exude sex appeal

Tops ones that spring to mind:
Ally McBeal Chick
Sarah Jessica Parker
Celine Dion
Helen Hunt
Mariah Carey


----------



## Purple (2 Jul 2010)

Why are there women posting on this thread?


----------



## ney001 (2 Jul 2010)

Purple said:


> Why are there women posting on this thread?



my husband has just left the house so I figured out his password and started posting - he'll be back soon though so I'll have to get back to the housework, god knows he'll be checking up on me! Freedom has gone to my head!


----------



## liaconn (2 Jul 2010)

Purple said:


> Why are there women posting on this thread?


 
The hoover is broken so I'm at a bit of a loose end.


----------



## Sunny (2 Jul 2010)

liaconn said:


> The hoover is broken so I'm at a bit of a loose end.


 
There is always the brush and dustpan. Jeez, women these days!


----------



## truthseeker (2 Jul 2010)

liaconn said:


> ...invest in a pair of high waisted jeans and a few v neck jumpers. They'll be buzzing around you like flies.


 
Thats my weekend sorted


----------



## Shawady (2 Jul 2010)

There was a thread recently saying the number of posts were down on AAM. Look what happens when you throw on a couple of threads about best looking guy/woman.

Oh what a shallow lot we are.


----------



## Shawady (2 Jul 2010)

ney001 said:


> What are peoples choices for unsexiest woman? and I don't mean ugly looking or anything - my husband finds some women just completely a turn off and they are not bad looking girls, but they just don't exude sex appeal
> 
> Tops ones that spring to mind:
> Ally McBeal Chick
> ...


 
Aggree with Sarah Jessica Parker. Also can't stand Davina Mc Call, although I think someone on this thread had her down as a favourite.


----------



## Sunny (2 Jul 2010)

Shawady said:


> There was a thread recently saying the number of posts were down on AAM. Look what happens when you throw on a couple of threads about best looking guy/woman.
> 
> Oh what a shallow lot we are.


 
I know. I think it is time to get back to the serious stuff. Did anyone see the CSO figures the other day? Good to see the old GNP looking healthy.


----------



## Shawady (2 Jul 2010)

Sunny said:


> I know. I think it is time to get back to the serious stuff.


 
You mean like the Brazil V Holland game.


----------



## Sunny (2 Jul 2010)

Shawady said:


> You mean like the Brazil V Holland game.


 
Yeah, I just wish the camera would spend less time pointed at the pitch and more time pointed at those lovely Brazillian and Dutch ladies! Sky+ would come into its own then!


----------



## MrMan (2 Jul 2010)

Caveat said:


> Nothing to do with slapped posteriors but I find Dawn French incredibly sexy and attractive.
> 
> There, I've said it.



OK now i understand your stance on Uma, you have no taste!


----------



## Caveat (2 Jul 2010)

ney001 said:


> What are peoples choices for unsexiest woman? and I don't mean ugly looking or anything - my husband finds some women just completely a turn off and they are not bad looking girls, but they just don't exude sex appeal
> 
> Tops ones that spring to mind:
> Ally McBeal Chick
> ...


 
As long as you remove Helen Hunt, fair enough.

Something about Helen. She does a lovely semi-confused expression and seems a bit vulnerable - but tough at the same time. And I like the voice. No not beautiful but definitely sexy. She reminds me a bit of Sharon Mitchell and if you know who she is none of you are ladies or gentlemen. 



> OK now i understand your stance on Uma, you have no taste!


 


No, I like Uma. Unusual looking which is good but I only take your point re sexiness in Pulp Fiction/Kill Bill to an extent. She's trying too hard - she is too doe-eyed and "nice" to be truly filthy sexy. But good marks on attractiveness - very likeable.

Dawn by the way is a B3, S7, A8. Pretty sure that's correct - must check my database


----------



## Graham_07 (2 Jul 2010)

Caveat said:


> She reminds me a bit of Sharon Mitchell and if you know who she is none of you are ladies or gentlemen.




We do now !. Google just racked up 14,532 searches for Sharon Mitchell .


(still working on my list   )


----------



## liaconn (2 Jul 2010)

Sharon Mitchell?

Is she the mumsy looking blonde from Eastenders?


----------



## pinkyBear (2 Jul 2010)

Me...


----------



## csirl (2 Jul 2010)

liaconn said:


> Actually, we were all out from work one night recently and after a few drinks some of the guys started spilling the beans about who they fancied in the office. The girls we females thought were very pretty and well dressed were generally dismissed by the guys as 'too thin', 'wears too much make up' etc., while girls we would have thought of as very ordinary and, well yes, Mumsy were considered very fanciable.
> 
> So there you go, Sisters. Get rid of your short skirts and MAC makeup and invest in a pair of high waisted jeans and a few v neck jumpers. They'll be buzzing around you like flies.


 
Women tend to equate nice well fitting clothes, expensive make-up and thin with good looking - essentially what they see is womens magazines.

For men, its more about physical features. A good looking women is still a good looking women even if she is wearing a bin bag (women should think about this when they spend €€€€€ on clothes - men cant tell the difference between Dunnes Stores and CoCo Chanel) Your "Mumsy" example is probably a women who is very physically attractive, but dresses very ordinary. Got missed by the women, but obvious to the men. Men also prefer natural beauty to artificial beauty (i.e. heavy make-up).


----------



## Boyd (2 Jul 2010)

csirl said:


> For men, its more about physical features. A good looking women is still a good looking women even if she is wearing a bin bag (women should think about this when they spend €€€€€ on clothes)



But women buy nice (read expensive) clothes to make themselves feel good, not to attract men, didnt you hear?


----------



## liaconn (2 Jul 2010)

username123 said:


> But women buy nice (read expensive) clothes .......


 

Actually, not all women equate 'nice' with 'expensive' when it comes to clothes. I have a friend who dresses head to toe from Brown Thomas and always buys designer bags and shoes and I honestly couldn't describe what she was wearing an hour after I've met her. Her outfits all look the same, and a bit boring, to me.  I know other people who buy their clothes in Penneys or second hand shops and always achieve a quirky, fabulous look.


----------



## DB74 (2 Jul 2010)

Women don't dress to impress men - they dress to impress other women!


----------



## MrMan (2 Jul 2010)

DB74 said:


> Women don't dress to impress men - they dress to impress other women!




It's better for a woman to undress if she wants to impress a man.


----------



## Betsy Og (2 Jul 2010)

MrMan said:


> It's better for a woman to undress if she wants to impress a man.


 

Ya but will he respect her in the mornin'


----------



## DB74 (2 Jul 2010)

Betsy Og said:


> Ya but will he respect her in the mornin'


 
"Of course. Don't be silly. Look, give me your phone number now just to prove that I will call you next week."


----------



## Chocks away (2 Jul 2010)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Mr Chocks thinks Peig Sayers was very underrated


----------



## Lex Foutish (3 Jul 2010)

http://girldujour.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/raquel-welch-picture-2.jpg

*Swoooooooooooooon!!!!!!     *




_(By the way, what's that other woman looking at...................?) _


----------



## bskinti (4 Jul 2010)

CRAP
This is another STUPID English survey, 
For starters No 2 Cheryl was only 17 and an unknown in the last century as Girls aloud wasn't formed till 2002,
No 6 scarlett was 16 and unheard of,
No 9 Kelly had only got a job as a page 3 girl with the daily star,
So how could they be most Beautiful of the last century.


----------



## Teatime (5 Jul 2010)

Jennifer Connelly anyone? I've always thought she was lovely.


----------



## carpedeum (5 Jul 2010)

Natasha Mcelhone
Catherine Zeta Jones
Joanna Lumley
Ava Gardner
Deborah Harry
Sophia Loren
Cindy Crawford


----------



## Bill Struth (6 Jul 2010)

Angelina before she hooked up with that fool with a beard. What a woman.


----------



## Darth Vader (7 Jul 2010)

Ava Gardner
Cindy Crawford
Angelina Jolie
Marilyn Monroe


----------



## becky (7 Jul 2010)

Bill Struth said:


> Angelina before she hooked up with that fool with a beard. What a woman.


  I actually use to rate Brad before he took up with Angelina Looney.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (8 Jul 2010)

6 pages and not a mention of Nell McCafferty, Golda Meyer or Mother Therese


----------



## daithi (10 Jul 2010)

..or indeed Margaret Thatcher....


daithi


----------

